# General Category > Creative Area >  My music

## rose

Since I had such a positive reaction to my track I was given enough of a confidence boost to take some of the tracks I wrote years ago off tape cassette.

Finally, I am getting some reasonable quality recordings. You can hear the crackling all the way through! and they are far from perfect, so please please be gentle!

I wrote a song when I was 15, and there was a section I liked enough to pull out and make it its own song in its own right.
Here it is:
https://soundcloud.com/beautifulpricklyrose/sdtrol
By the way, SDTROL stands for Somewhere Down The Road Of Life.

----------


## Suzi

You really do have a gift! I'd have love to have been able to write like that now, let alone when I was 15!

----------

purplefan (01-02-15)

----------


## rose

Thankyou...It was easier when I was 15, I had a string of silly boyfriends who inspired the songs! Its only because I can remember who the songs were about that I can guess how old I was when I wrote them!
The person this is about... well, he wrote ME a song as well. I really really wish he had given me a copy of it.

----------


## Suzi

Awww  :(bear):

----------


## Paula

Gorgeous! I had 2 thoughts. Would you be able to re-record this with your new piano to get a better quality recording?  And are you thinking about composing some new music? - that would be fab!

----------


## rose

I could record a piano only-version as the keyboard I have now only has piano sounds.
To do these songs, I had a keyboard that had loads of sounds and I could record parts separately, getting the effect of an orchestra, drums, and then I put it onto 4-track tape to get onto the track anything that didn't come from the keyboard, i.e. my voice. and in some cases flute or sax.
I had quite a sophisticated set-up for a teenager, it was all my dad's stuff. And he borrowed a professional microphone for the recording when I am singing.
I could think about building out a studio when I get my house, and do some more work on song-writing, I think for now I am going to concentrate on my piano technical skills as that's what I have the equipment to do.
I am thinking about piano lessons, just not sure how to fit them in around work and exercise!

----------


## Paula

That takes me back, though I'm older than you so equipment at school was good but not that good.  My music teacher was awesome and managed to convince management to get us so much stuff. I left school in 1990 and she's still a friend!  Just jammin' and making it up as we went along was my fav  :):

----------


## rose

We had nothing like it at school. The intention was that I would study at university to be a sound engineer but I didn't get good enough grades.
Jammin is the best and always so fun when it comes together. I think you form a special connection with someone when you make music together.

----------


## rose

Thankyou for saying its gorgeous  :):

----------


## S deleted

Of the two tracks the first is my favourite, but both are pretty fab. I wish I had a talent like yours

----------


## rose

Thanks Stella  :):

----------


## Jaquaia

Wow! Love them both!

----------


## S deleted

any more you'd like to share?

----------


## rose

Not yet Stella, I've been having a nightmare getting them from tape to computer. 
I've woken up twice in the last couple of days with songs in my head. The first time it happened I googled the song and couldn't find it, so it seems that it was one of mine. The second time, I had forgotten the song within 5 minutes of waking up. Dammit!

----------


## rose

This is the first song I ever recorded, (not wrote, but recorded)
I was about age 14. As ever, try to be kind about the sound quality!

https://soundcloud.com/beautifulpric...over-the-trees

----------

S deleted (18-02-15)

----------


## rose

And another one.... I am singing in this one, sorry!
This song is called Nothing. I was about 17 when I wrote it. I was absolutely, completely and utterly heartbroken at the time, and also pretty drunk when I wrote the words!
https://soundcloud.com/beautifulpricklyrose/nothing

The tape is stretched which is why the track goes a little flat and sharp in places.

----------

S deleted (18-02-15)

----------


## Suzi

That's beautiful hunni! Why did you ever stop songwriting and singing?

----------


## rose

I think it was a combination of meeting a nice guy when I was 18 and moving away from home to go to uni. My life settled down, the boy(s) that had been causing trouble were out of my life (or so I thought... !!) and then I went away to uni where I didn't have a piano.
So for a few years, my life was studying maths and everything was pretty quiet otherwise.
I wasn't in enough emotional turmoil to write songs!
All these words are very much from the heart and actually true, if you see what I mean. I don't know if I could write something that wasn't real.

----------


## S deleted

Surely now you have enough life experience to do it all over again plus with the advances in technology you could record a No.1 hit from your sofa.

----------


## Suzi

I'm with Stella! You should write more!!

----------


## rose

Recorded for you all this evening, just for DWD!  :O: 

https://soundcloud.com/beautifulpric...-piano-version

I've now realised its my old laptop or the cable I am using which is causing problems with recordings, because this has come digitally straight off my new piano.

----------

Jarre (06-03-15)

----------


## S deleted

love it, could listen to that all night long

----------

rose (09-03-15)

----------


## Paula

Beautiful, I felt like I should be swaying  :):  now I've heard a few pieces, I'm beginning to hear you have a very strong signature with your music - and it suits who you are

----------

rose (09-03-15),S deleted (06-03-15)

----------


## Suzi

I think it's beautiful!

----------

rose (09-03-15)

----------


## rose

Thankyou, the pieces usually have a romantic style, this is why I love to play Chopin, Debussy, Elgar. I am now on the hint for a better cable, I might try to get one today as I'll be in the right part of London.

----------


## Jarre

Beatuiful I could jsut sit back close my eyes and imagine lying in a field with the butterfly's lazy flutteing by as the wind rustles through the long grass as if it was waving.

----------

rose (09-03-15)

----------


## rose

I've put the new cable in... similar issues to before (too quiet / distorting). So next I will try a USB connection and if that doesn't work then... ummm.... I need a new laptop?

Anyway, another one for you all:
https://soundcloud.com/beautifulpric...-piano-version

----------

Paula (09-03-15)

----------


## S deleted

gorgeous but so short

----------


## rose

Yes I think there was another bit to that song but I'll have to dig out a tape and relearn it lol. Besides I worry you will all get bored listening to it!

----------


## Paula

It's very soothing

----------


## S deleted

really? bored of listening to music? Like that day will ever come

----------


## rose

I don't know... I like my music but other people might think its  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear:  :Swear: ? I used to use it as a release for my feelings, I never really considered other people might like to hear it.

----------


## S deleted

Music is meant to be shared.

----------

Paula (09-03-15)

----------


## Suzi

Exactly and meant to cause a reaction ...

----------


## rose

OK as long as its a good reaction instead of people politely saying the tracks are nice when really they are thinking 'why does she keep posting this stuff?'

Popped into PC world to try and find a usb cable but couldn't find one. Now looking online!

----------


## S deleted

Rose, really? I don't do 'polite'. I say it as I see it. Some stuff I like more than others but as with all forms of art and expression, somethings you just get, and fall in love with others grow on you and some you just really can't get your head around.

----------


## rose

That's true Stella, you are pretty direct. Ok, I will stop doubting myself.
I really wish I could give you all proper quality recordings.

----------


## S deleted

And we appreciate that at this moment in time that isn't possible. I admit I'm a sucker for the piano and could sit and listen to someone play for hours.

----------


## Suzi

Rise if I didn't want to listen then I wouldn't. Simple.

----------


## Paula

> That's true Stella, you are pretty direct. Ok, I will stop doubting myself.
> I really wish I could give you all proper quality recordings.


Good, glad you're not doubting yourself. You're talented, sweetie

----------


## rose

Please excuse an obviously wrong note at the end (I really didn't think I'd get it this right if I recorded the whole thing again)

https://soundcloud.com/beautifulpric...titania-awakes

----------

Paula (18-03-15)

----------


## Suzi

That's beautiful!

----------


## S deleted

I like that

----------


## Hugo-agogo

The music is beautiful Rose,

Be careful about compression in recording tho. Music and sound needs room to breath.

----------


## rose

Hugo, I know the recordings still aren't much good, I can't work out why but I suspect I need much better equipment to get the sound right!

----------


## val-ent

That's really nice, very relaxing too. If you would like any help with software/settings/using any equipment etc... feel free to message me. I trained as a sound engineer many years ago, although I never actually worked in a studio I keep up to date with things through home recording.

This is my usual style for home recording: https://soundcloud.com/thevdm/machine-time
I do also play piano and guitar for the less synthesized days.

----------

Suzi (23-07-15)

----------


## OldMike

Some good tracks here Rose.

SDTROL - Like this lots

Titania Awakes - Beautiful, very restful

Hymn (piano version) - Lyrical, great tune.

Over The Trees (short piano version) - Good but I prefer the longer version

Nothing - Really like this track (ignoring the wow and distortion)

(Flying) Over The Trees - Particularly love this track

Same Old Story - Absolutely great, nice vocals

----------


## rose

'Nothing' is probably my favourite, which is why the tape is so stretched on this song. The words certainly came from the heart.

I am glad you liked them Mike, thanks for taking the time to listen to them.

----------


## S deleted

It's been a while since I listened to these and it's like hearing then all for the first time. Still can't get over how ridiculously talently you are. I am so jealous.

----------


## OldMike

The pleasure was all mine Rose they repeated on a loop must've listened to them all 3 or 4 times.

I hope you get back to playing piano and composing more songs.  :):

----------


## rose

I really hope I can find a way to improve the quality of the recordings so they can be listened to at their best.
I messaged my dad asking him if he found the 4-track machine, I have the 4-track tapes, about 8 of them (they are unlikely to be stretched because they were not played as much) so there is likely to be hours of music I can't even remember composing.

----------


## rose

I just listened to 'Same Old Story'  - it's played on my real piano. That piano has such a gorgeous sound, I miss it so much.

----------


## OldMike

An old fashioned piano is probably best but you need the space for it so I can see a modern electric piano or keyboard can be more convenient.

There is software available for cleaning up old recordings whether it is vinyl or tape.

----------


## rose

Yes, I am looking into it. 
My real piano is at my aunt's house waiting until I have space for it again. It was a gift from my grandmother.  :=(:

----------


## Suzi

What a phenomenal gift!

----------


## S deleted

> What a phenomenal gift!


But not even close to the gift we have listening to the music it produces......is that a subtle enough hint?

----------


## rose

Are you saying you want more? I will try my best.

----------


## S deleted

Rose I'm trying to be on my best behavior due to the promise on more. You can take that as a big yes

----------


## OldMike

Me wants more too Rose.

----------


## Samantha340

You know how there are daily calendars where you have to do a crosswords each day? How about making your own music calendar playing one song each day, try recording it and put it on here? I bet there are lots of people wanting to here this.

----------

Paula (13-01-16),rose (06-04-16)

----------


## rose

I missed your post Sam! And it was such a lovely post too!

Well, there is good news. My old music, about 5/6 cassette tapes, will soon be accessible as my dad has purchased me a new 4 track. I have literally no idea what I am going to find in there, but I am excited to find out. 
Probably some of the stuff I've already shared, but I should be able to get better quality recordings as I am getting them from the source.
I think there is going to be some drum and bass stuff too....

I am also working on SIX new songs.

So, watch this space.....

----------

S deleted (06-04-16)

----------


## rose

Oh how random.... Look what I've found!!!

https://soundcloud.com/beautifulpric...eator-spiritus

----------


## Paula

That's absolutely beautiful, Rose

----------


## Paula

And I've the got others playing on my iPad in the background  :):

----------


## Suzi

That is beautiful!

----------


## rose

I've been recording a lot of my music, the original stuff from 15-20 years ago.
I've got three partially recorded albums now.
If you want to listen, you'll probably need headphones turned right up, as recording analog to digital comes out either quiet or distorted (so I went for quiet)

Crush: https://soundcloud.com/beautifulpricklyrose/sets/crush
Dreamer: https://soundcloud.com/beautifulpric...e/sets/dreamer
Same Old Story: https://soundcloud.com/beautifulpric...same-old-story

----------


## S deleted

OMG! I've just been reduced to tears in Wetherspoons. You have an incredible talent Rose.

----------


## rose

> OMG! I've just been reduced to tears in Wetherspoons. You have an incredible talent Rose.


Did anything in particular make you cry?! I don't think I've even shared the saddest one yet!
I had talent.... I am not sure how my new songs will turn out though. I am having a confidence crisis over them. I haven't recorded any of the new ones yet.

----------


## S deleted

Ok honestly...it was a combination of things. The lyrics struck a chord initially and then thinking about a young version of you and how you are so in tune with the emotional side of things and to be able to project that through your art...Trust me you've managed to connect with your audience and I thank you for sharing your music. You are amazing.

----------


## rose

Thank you Stella.

----------


## Suzi

So beautiful...

----------


## Trying hard

They are lovely, you have a gift

----------


## rose

If you want a good cry.....
https://soundcloud.com/beautifulpricklyrose/nothing-1

This is probably my favourite song of all the songs I wrote.

----------

selena (14-05-16)

----------


## S deleted

Wow. When did you write that?

----------


## selena

I didn't think you write songs. It's beautiful.

----------


## rose

I was 16. It might have been recorded when I was 17 or 18 though.

----------


## S deleted

16? You were still a baby then. That's the tragic part I think.

----------


## Paula

Sorry, Rose, I haven't listened yet. I'm bursting into tears at every moment as it is so can't put myself through listening to any emotive music - yet. I'll binge play your songs when I can cope better, I promise

----------


## rose

No problem Paula. I really hope you feel better soon  :(bear):

----------


## S deleted

Maybe that's what you need? I love getting lost in music and if that bring tears or laughter or whatever it's all good to get it out of the system. Music can take you on a journey, and that's why I love it

----------


## OldMike

I did start to listen to some of your songs last night Rose but it was getting a bit late so I'll listen again later today.

----------


## rose

Here's a link to an unfinished one:
https://soundcloud.com/beautifulpric...ime-unfinished

I have the words of the chorus written for this one but not the verses. And none of the vocal is recorded.
But in some ways I quite like it as it is.

----------


## Suzi

You have a brilliant talent lovely.

----------

S deleted (29-05-16)

----------

